# FORGET Shooting Drills, This Is A SCORING DRILL!



## thebasketballcure (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is a drill you can add to your workouts that if mastered, will result in you scoring more points in the game...






If you like it I hope you use it to improve you game...

Augie Johnston
http://www.ballerbootcamp.com


----------

